# entscheidend ist, ob wir dir helfen können



## Ptak

Hallo,

sagt mit, bitte, ist solch eine Bildung des Satzes richtig?
_Die Hauptsache ist, ob..._

Zum Beispiel:
_Die Hauptsache ist, ob wir dir helfen können (werden)._


Danke!


----------



## starrynightrhone

Hallo Ptak: 



Ptak said:


> sagt mi*r*, bitte, ist solch eine Bildung des Satzes richtig?
> *(besser: Bitte sagt mir, ob die Bildung des folgenden Satzes richtig ist*
> 
> _Die Hauptsache ist, *dass*..._
> 
> Zum Beispiel:
> _Die Hauptsache ist, *dass* wir dir helfen können (werden)._


----------



## Jana337

Ptak said:


> Hallo,
> 
> sagt mit, bitte, ist solch eine Bildung des Satzes richtig?
> _Die Hauptsache ist, ob..._
> 
> Zum Beispiel:
> _Die Hauptsache ist, ob wir dir helfen können (werden)._
> 
> 
> Danke!


Ich glaube, Du meintest etwas Anderes:

Wichtig ist/von Bedeutung ist/entscheidend ist, ob wir dir helfen können.

Hauptsache - es ist schon klar, dass wir es werden tun können. (Standardsprachlich zumindest, oder?)


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:


> Hauptsache - es ist schon klar, dass wir es werden tun können. (Standardsprachlich zumindest, oder?)


 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es standardsprachlich so richtig wäre, aber in unsere Gegend hört man oft Sätze wie:

_Hauptsache, wir können dir (irgendwie) helfen_.
_Hauptsache, es hat Spaß gemacht_.

Diese Konstruktionen werden so verwendet, als wäre _Hauptsache_ eine adverbiale Bestimmung wie _wie dem auch sei_.


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:


> _
> Hauptsache, wir können dir (irgendwie) helfen_.
> _Hauptsache, es hat Spaß gemacht_.



"Hauptsache gesund" ist auch so ein Ausdruck. Den würden aber sicher viele im Nachhinein wieder zurücknehmen.


----------



## Ptak

Jana337 said:


> Ich glaube, Du meintest etwas Anderes:
> 
> Wichtig ist/von Bedeutung ist/entscheidend ist, ob wir dir helfen können.


Ja! "*ob*" ist wichtig


----------



## starrynightrhone

Ptak said:


> Ja! "*ob*" ist wichtig


 
Ok, dann kannst du "die Hauptsache ist" nicht verwenden, weil dein Satz so nicht viel Sinn macht. 

Für "ob" passen Jana's Vorschläge sehr gut:



> Wichtig ist/von Bedeutung ist/entscheidend ist, ob wir dir helfen können.


----------



## Ptak

Also:
_Wichtig ist, ob..._
_Von Bedeutung ist, ob..._
_Entscheidend ist, ob..._

Habe ich es richtig verstanden?


----------



## Kajjo

_Wichtig ist, daß wir Dir helfen können.
Von hoher Bedeutung ist auch, daß wir Dich immer korrigieren.
Von hoher Bedeutung ist auch, ob wir überzeugend auftreten.
Entscheidend ist, daß/ob...
_
Kajjo


----------



## Aurin

Oder:
Die wichtigste Frage ist, ob wir dir helfen können.

"Ob" leitet im allgemeinen eine indirekte Frage ein.


----------



## Ptak

Bitte sagt mir, ob dieser Satz richtig ist:

*Das wichtichste ist, ob wir ihm helfen können werden.*

(Ich will _das Futur_ ausdrücken!)

Danke.


----------



## Aurin

Ptak said:


> Bitte sagt mir, ob dieser Satz richtig ist:
> 
> *Das wichtigste ist, ob wir ihm werden helfen können werden.*
> 
> (Ich will _das Futur_ ausdrücken!)
> 
> Danke.


----------



## Jana337

Wie klingt "am wichtigsten ist, ob wir ihm werden helfen können"? Ich würde es eigentlich bevorzugen.


----------



## Kajjo

Jana337 said:


> Wie klingt "am wichtigsten ist, ob wir ihm werden helfen können"? Ich würde es eigentlich bevorzugen.


Ist OK, aber richtig idiomatisch klingt die Futur-Variante ohnehin nicht. Normalerweise würde man Präsens bevorzugen, aber die Aufgabenstellung war nun mal Futur.

_Am wichtigsten ist doch [die Frage], ob wir ihm helfen können, oder?
Am wichtigsten ist doch, daß wir ihm helfen können!

_Kajjo


----------



## floridasnowbird

FloVi said:


> "Hauptsache gesund" ist auch so ein Ausdruck. Den würden aber sicher viele im Nachhinein wieder zurücknehmen.


 

Im Nachhinein wieder zurücknehmen? Warum das denn?​


----------



## Ptak

Wie wenn ich über *zwei* Handlungen das sagen will? Wie soll ich den Satz bilden?

_Das wichtigste ist, ob wir 1) seinen Gegner werden zurückhalten können und 2) ihm werden helfen können._

Klingt schlecht, oder?...


----------



## Aurin

Ptak said:


> Wie wenn ich über *zwei* Handlungen das sagen will? Wie soll ich den Satz bilden?
> 
> _Das wichtigste ist, ob wir 1) seinen Gegner werden zurückhalten können und 2) ihm werden helfen können._
> 
> Klingt schlecht, oder?...


 
Ptak, ich verstehe immer noch nicht so recht, was du eigentlich mit "ob" ausdrücken willst. Wie ich weiter oben schon erwähnte, leitet "ob" eine indirekte Frage ein. Deswegen würde es sich wesentlich besser anhören, wenn der Hauptsatz auch entsprechend wäre.
Wenn du ihn durch " Die wichtigste Frage ist, ob...." ersetzt, dann klingt dein Satz recht gut.


----------



## Kajjo

Ptak said:


> Antwortet mir, bitte, bitte!


Die Forumsregeln erlauben es nicht, eigene Threads durch inhaltslose Neubeiträge wieder nach vorne zu bringen!



> _Das wichtigste ist, ob wir erstens seinen Gegner werden zurückhalten können und zweitens ihm werden helfen können._


Ich würde gerne etwas mehr Kontext zu diesem Satz haben, da ich immer noch annehme, daß "daß" wahrscheinlich passender als "ob" ist. 

Dein Satz in verbesserter Form:
_Die beiden wichtigsten Fragen sind, ob wir erstens seinen Gegner [werden] zurückhalten können und zweitens ihm [werden] helfen können.
_
Ich würde das wie folgt sagen:

_Das wichtigste ist [doch], daß wir seinen Gegner zurückhalten und ihm wirklich helfen können.
_
(Anmerkung: [doch] nur in gesprochener Sprache; schriftlich entbehrlich)

Kajjo


----------



## starrynightrhone

Wenn  _Das Wichtigste ist, ob..._ korrekt ist (gefällt mir wegen des _ob _nicht), dann ist auch der Satz mit den koordinierten Teilen (mit _und_ verbunden) korrekt.

Mir würde besser gefallen:
_Die wichtigste Frage ist, ob wir seinen Gegner werden zurückhalten können und ihm werden helfen können._

oder:

_Das Wichtigste ist, dass wir seinen Gegner werden zurückhalten können und ihm werden helfen können._


----------



## Ptak

Also, ich moechte so etwas sagen:

_The main question is that (I doubt..., I fear..., an important point is that... ) *whether I shall can [do someting] and [do someting]*._

Ich weiss, meiner englisher Satz ist nicht richtig, aber vielleicht ist er verstaendlicher als meine Versuche auf Deutsch...


----------



## Aurin

Ptak said:


> Also, ich moechte so etwas sagen:
> 
> _The main question is that (I doubt..., I fear..., an important point is that... ) *whether I shall can [do someting] and [do someting]*._
> 
> Ich weiss, meiner englisher Satz ist nicht richtig, aber vielleicht ist er verstaendlicher als meine Versuche auf Deutsch...


 
Da hast du also doch das Wort "Frage", das ich in den anderen Versuchen vermisst hatte.
Dann könntest du etwas sagen, was deiner "Hauptsache" sehr nahe kommt:
Die Hauptfrage ist, ob...
Die wichtigste Frage ist, ob...
Die alles entscheidende Frage ist, ob...


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> Dein Satz in verbesserter Form:
> _Die beiden wichtigsten Fragen sind, ob wir erstens seinen Gegner [werden] zurückhalten können und zweitens ihm [werden] helfen können._


 


starrynightrhone said:


> _Das Wichtigste ist, dass wir seinen Gegner werden zurückhalten können und ihm werden helfen können._


 
Mich wundert es, warum ihr beide Male _können_ wiederholt. Das klingt in meinen Ohren etwas holprig. Besser wäre doch Folgendes:

_Die beiden wichtigsten Fragen sind doch, ob wir erstens seinen Gegner zurückhalten oder ihm zweitens auch selbst helfen können._

"ob ... und ..." geht meines Erachtens nicht, wenn du von *zwei* Fragen sprichst, dann eher so:

_Die beiden wichtigsten Punkte sind doch, dass wir erstens seinen Gegner zurückhalten und ihm zweitens auch selbst helfen können._


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:


> Mich wundert es, warum ihr beide Male _können_ wiederholt. Das klingt in meinen Ohren etwas holprig.


Hast Du meinen Satz in blau oben übersehen? Ich habe extra zwischen seiner korrigierten und meiner Version unterschieden!

Natürlich ist es eleganter, redundante Teile nicht zu wiederholen!

Kajjo


----------



## Acrolect

Wo kommt denn das _doch_ her? Ohne Kontext könnte ich nicht sagen, ob das passt.

Und _erstens_-_zweitens_ finde ich auch stilistisch etwas übertrieben für den Inhalt des Satzes.


----------



## Kajjo

Acrolect said:


> Und _erstens_-_zweitens_ finde ich auch stilistisch etwas übertrieben für den Inhalt des Satzes.


Da hast Du vollkommen recht. Ich habe zunächst _ihren __Satz_ korrigiert und dann _meinen Vorschlag_ ergänzt (in blau). Natürlich ist erstens und zweitens hier eher überflüssig, aber wenn jemand so etwas sagen möchte, dann wenigstens korrekt -- und die Möglichkeit habe ich ihr eröffnet!

Kajjo


----------



## Ptak

Also "*werden*" (um _das Futur_ auszudrücken) wird weggelassen?


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> Hast Du meinen Satz in blau oben übersehen? Ich habe extra zwischen seiner korrigierten und meiner Version unterschieden!


 
Das habe ich natürlich gesehen, allerdings wollte ich angemerkt haben, dass ein doppeltes _können _stilistisch ungeeignet ist. Starrynightrhone hat es nämlich auch verwendet!



Acrolect said:


> Wo kommt denn das _doch_ her? Ohne Kontext könnte ich nicht sagen, ob das passt.


 
Ich verwende - ungeachtet des Kontextes - immer ein _doch_ in der Konstruktion _wichtig ist_, aber das mag _personal preference_ sein.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Kajjo said:


> Da hast Du vollkommen recht. Ich habe zunächst _seinen Satz_ korrigiert und dann _meinen Vorschlag_ ergänzt (in blau). Natürlich ist erstens und zweitens hier eher überflüssig, aber wenn jemand so etwas sagen möchte, dann wenigstens korrekt -- und die Möglichkeit habe ich ihm eröffnet!


 
Ptak ist eine "sie"


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:


> Ich verwende - ungeachtet des Kontextes - immer ein _doch_ in der Konstruktion _wichtig ist_, aber das mag _personal preference_ sein.


Mir geht es genauso! Mit _doch_ wirkt es deutlich idiomatischer.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Ptak said:


> Also "werden" (um _das Futur_ zu ausdrücken) wird weggelassen?


Sehr häufig wird das gemeinte Futur durch das grammatische Präsens ausgedrückt. Die Futur-I-Konstruktion wirkt hier sehr schwerfällig und künstlich. Muttersprachler würden sie wahrscheinlich nicht verwenden!

_Nächstes Jahr fahren wir nach Österreich.
Morgen kommt Oma zu Besuch.
Heinz fährt mich gleich zum Bahnhof.
Ich schreibe morgen eine Mathe-Klausur.
_
Wichtig ist dabei, daß stets ein anderes Wort (_nächstes Jahr, morgen, gleich_) die Zukunft deutlich werden läßt.

Kajjo


----------



## Ptak

Kajjo said:


> Sehr häufig wird das gemeinte Futur durch das grammatische Präsens ausgedrückt. Die Futur-I-Konstruktion wirkt hier sehr schwerfällig und künstlich. Muttersprachler würden sie wahrscheinlich nicht verwenden!
> 
> _Nächstes Jahr fahren wir nach Österreich._
> _Morgen kommt Oma zu Besuch._
> _Heinz fährt mich gleich zum Bahnhof._
> _Ich schreibe morgen eine Mathe-Klausur._
> 
> Wichtig ist dabei, daß stets ein anderes Wort (_nächstes Jahr, morgen, gleich_) die Zukunft deutlich werden läßt.
> 
> Kajjo


Ja, all das ist mir bekannt und ist selbstverständlich. Aber ich habe diesen Thread fortgesetzt, denn in meinem Satz ist es nicht klar ohne "werden", was ich meine - Präsens oder Futur.


----------



## floridasnowbird

Ptak said:


> denn in meinem Satz ist es nicht klar ohne "werden", was ich meine - Präsens oder Futur.


 
"Ob wir/dass wir dir helfen können" hat vom Sinn her immer eine Zukunftsausrichtung, auch ohne "werden".


​


----------



## Whodunit

Ptak said:


> Ja, all das ist mir bekannt und ist selbstverständlich. Aber ich habe diesen Thread fortgesetzt, denn in meinem Satz ist es nicht klar ohne "werden", was ich meine - Präsens oder Futur.


 
"ob" wird eher selten mit dem Futur gebraucht. In deinem Satz wird die Zukunft _impliziert_.


----------



## Ptak

> "Ob wir/dass wir dir helfen können" hat vom Sinn her immer eine Zukunftsausrichtung, auch ohne "werden".


 


> "ob" wird eher selten mit dem Futur gebraucht. In deinem Satz wird die Zukunft _impliziert_


 
Endlich habe ich die Antwort!
Danke.


----------

